# OO systray



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi!

My system is FreeBSD 8.0, KDE 4.3.5, OO 3.2 (last update yesterday).
I have checked Systray Quick Starter but there are no icon on the systray.This happened with final 3.2 version. With beta works okay.

Thanks.

P.S.

Is this the old bug if you compile OO with_kde or again something else??

--------
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------

